

Sling TV review: Do cord cutters and “cord nevers” even want live TV? - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/sling-tv-review-do-cord-cutters-and-cord-nevers-even-want-live-tv/

======
PaulHoule
I remember the good old days when you could actually see music videos on MTV
and watch sports on ESPN.

It seems these days ESPN doesn't have "sports" but instead it has "sports
center" which is catty locker room gossip about who raped who, who is out with
an ACL tear, etc.

I wonder if ESPN just buys up the rights to sports games so nobody else can
show them, just as some people think the car companies bought the rights to
the 200 mph carburetor.

